# knife fighting video



## brokenbonz (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello,


can anybody recommend a good realistic knife fighting video?

thanks


----------



## TigerCraneGuy (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm a Kenpo practitioner who only recently (since October last year) started brushing up on my combative knifecraft by drawing upon material from other sources (if you've seen Kenpo Knifecraft, you'll understand why...).

Bought a whole slew of training DVDs, including:
1) Kelly McCaan's Kem-ba-tiv Knife;
2) James Keating's Drawpoint 1-3;
3) Michael Janich's MBC and CBC;
3) Shivworks Reverse Edge Methods 1-2; and
4) The Essential Ray Floro, which teaches his FFS method.

I've found helpful bits in all of the above (bearing in mind that the Shivworks DVDs have not yet arrived on my doorstep), but I like Keating's Drawpoint-1 and Floro's FFS best of all. Both teach Reverse Grip Edge In (RGEI) fighting, based on the Filipino Pakal methodology, which is an extremely practical and brutal point-driven style utilising sewing-machine-like stabs, hacks, and shears. Imho, the FFS material is the more realistic of the two, teaching a pretty complete syllabus that encompasses offensive and defensive knifecraft, footwork, practical empty-hand defenses, and the finer points of dueling if required.

Lastly, from what I understand, the Shivworks REM material (another RGEI method) is also reputed to be first-rate in terms of applicability to street survival where edged weapons are concerned.

Hope this helps.

TCG

PS If you buy Floro's material, take the electronic download option; it's way cheaper and once approval is given (in just a few hours), you can immediately save and access the material.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 18, 2010)

For using the knife:
-Shivworks Reverse Edge Methods I and II

For defense against the knife:
-Red Zone (Jerry Wetzel, Centerline Gym)
-Die Less Often series (from Marc Denny of the Dog Brothers)


----------



## lklawson (Mar 19, 2010)

I would be remiss if I didn't at least mention Dwight McLemore's Bowie videos.  He has a Bowie vid coming "soon" (shooting is finished) from Paladin and has an existing video available through Hock's website.

It's guaranteed chock-full of Bowie/Big-Knife chewy goodness.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## harold (Mar 19, 2010)

There are many but I like Michael Janich's MBC series


----------



## TigerCraneGuy (Mar 21, 2010)

My Shivworks DVDs just arrived!!!

I'm really stoked as I've been waiting more than a month (including the time wasted by our dearly beloved postal services after they lost the first shipment) for these to arrive, and can't wait to dive into the material (That would be PUC1, REM1, and REM2; would have got FHG1 as well but I can't carry concealed in Oz)!

Regards
TCG


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 23, 2010)

Glad you got them, I know you'll get a lot out of them.  I would actually recommend watching PUC first, then the others.


----------



## brokenbonz (Apr 14, 2010)

Really good info. Thanks everyone.


----------

